# Te zamiast To w liczbie pojedynczej



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

chcę pytać o waszą opinię na ten temat. Jak wydaje się, to jest dobrze znany błąd w języku polskim, będący dla niektórych chyba wpływem z gwary. Kilka osób mówi "te słońce, te jabłko, te pytanie" zamiast "to słońce, to jabłko, to pytanie". Czy to dla was zupełnie nie do zaakceptowania, czy myślicie, że błąd ten jest w porządku w potocznym języku? Czy może sami tak mówicie? Oczywiście, nie chodzi mi o to, czy jest do zaakceptowania w oficjalnej, standardowej polszczyźnie.


----------



## LilianaB

Dla mnie zupełnie nie do zaakceptowania.


----------



## marco_2

Nie spotkałem się w swoim mieście (Wrocław) z taką formą i również bym jej nie zaakceptował. Znam natomiast dwie osoby w średnim wieku, które z kolei mówią _któro _zamiast _które _(w rodzaju nijakim liczby pojedynczej) _- _np. _Dostałem wtedy pismo, któro do dzisiaj posiadam_ - oczywiście też nie do zaakceptowania. Tego rodzaju błędy pojawiają się zapewne pod wpływem różnych końcówek przymiotników i zaimków (_to, tamto _ale _duże, białe _itd.) - ludzie chcieliby sobie uprościć życie i ujednolicić końcówki. To samo zjawisko spowodowało, że zamiast np. _tę książkę _bardzo dużo ludzi mówi _tą książkę _i taka wymowa jest dopuszczalna w mowie, ale nie w piśmie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Bardzo często słyszałem właśnie taką formę (te zamiast to) na Pomorzu i ziemi Chełmińskiej, gdzie się wychowałem. Dla mnie jest to forma gwarowa, nie rażąca w ustach "człowieka z ludu", ale w starannej mowie "inteligenta" raczej bzrmiałaby dziwnie, a w sytuacji formalnej komicznie (na przykład w ustach adwokata, czy urzędnika). To coś takiego jak "I'm gonna" w angieskim.


----------



## Thomas1

Roy776 said:


> Cześć wszystkim,
> 
> chcę pytać o waszą opinię na ten temat. Jak wydaje się, to jest dobrze znany błąd w języku polskim, będący dla niektórych chyba wpływem z gwary. Kilka osób mówi "te słońce, te jabłko, te pytanie" zamiast "to słońce, to jabłko, to pytanie". Czy to dla was zupełnie nie do zaakceptowania,


Nie.
Są regiony, gdzie "te" używane jest zamiast "to":


> Ale óna te dziecko nigdy u siebie nie  trzimała, tylko jak jego nie było, to te dziecko wzięła do siebie, raz  sie zdarzyło tak, że ón tyż wyjechoł na kilka dni, i óna była pewno, że  nie przijedzie, i ta dziewczynka wzięła ku sobie.
> http://books.google.pl/books?id=-f7...&sa=X&ei=_S94UcYCqKvgBPaMgLAC&ved=0CC4Q6AEwAA





> E {jo bydo to robić} # takie psześcieradła wie pani kiedyż robili to/_ jak te dziecko_ płakao na takie dwa
> U czszi / tszi takie drungi
> http://books.google.pl/books?id=6U1...&sa=X&ei=_S94UcYCqKvgBPaMgLAC&ved=0CFAQ6AEwBw


Poza regionalnymi odmianami polszczyzny, "te" użyte w miejsce "to" brzmi jak błąd (za takie jest też normatywnie uznawane). Wprawny słuchacz je wychwyci od czasu do czasu w języku mówionym. Osobiście zachęcam do używania poprawnego "to" (i "tamto", i "owo" też ).


> czy myślicie, że błąd ten jest w porządku w potocznym języku?


Nie.


> Czy może sami tak mówicie?


Nie.



marco_2 said:


> Nie spotkałem się w swoim mieście (Wrocław) z taką formą i również bym  jej nie zaakceptował. Znam natomiast dwie osoby w średnim wieku, które z  kolei mówią _któro _zamiast _które _(w rodzaju nijakim liczby pojedynczej) _- _np. _Dostałem wtedy pismo, któro do dzisiaj posiadam_ - oczywiście też nie do zaakceptowania. Tego rodzaju błędy pojawiają się zapewne pod wpływem różnych końcówek przymiotników i zaimków (_to, tamto _ale _duże, białe _itd.) - ludzie chcieliby sobie uprościć życie i ujednolicić końcówki. [...]


Tego typu zabiegi są dość dobrze zakorzenione w polszczyźnie:


> To jedne dziecko przy nim czuwa, tleje,
> Jako różyczka przy cedrze więdnieje.
> [...]
> Te dziecko jemu zostało przy boku
> Ze łzą w źrenicy, z promieniami w oku,
> Te czuwa przy nim.
> Słowacki, J., _Trzy poemata_, "Wacław", 1839
> http://books.google.pl/books?id=Ozx...0CDIQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=" te dziecko"&f=false


----------



## wolfbm1

"Te dziecko" albo "te pole" może razić niektóre ucha. Podobnie jest z używaniem słowa cug zamiast ciąg. Ale w języku potocznym wszystko jest możliwe. Jeżeli ktoś będzie chciał się przyczepić do czegoś, to się przyczepi. Nie mniej jednak warto sobie trochę zadać bólu i mówić poprawnie. A więc, "to dziecko", "to okno", "to pole". Ale: "te dzieci", "te okna" i "te pola".


----------



## Katatoniczka

Mnie niemożliwie to irytuje, mój sześcioletni brat mówi w ten sposób i za każdym razem go poprawiam, ale nie może się odzwyczaić. Nie mam pojęcia, skąd mu się to wzięło, bo nie znam nikogo, kto używałby takiej formy...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Katatoniczka said:


> Mnie niemożliwie to irytuje, mój sześcioletni brat mówi w ten sposób i za każdym razem go poprawiam, ale nie może się odzwyczaić. Nie mam pojęcia, skąd mu się to wzięło, bo nie znam nikogo, kto używałby takiej formy...


Może to jest popularna forma w otoczeniu, w którym dziecko się obraca? Jest to forma używana w wielu gwarach polskich, a nawet, jak wynika z innych postów w tym wątku, w starszych utworach literackich. Nie ma co poza tym się tak irytować, ludzie mówią na co dzeń gorsze rzeczy, i nikt nie reaguje.


----------



## Katatoniczka

Ben Jamin said:


> Może to jest popularna forma w otoczeniu, w którym dziecko się obraca? Jest to forma używana w wielu gwarach polskich, a nawet, jak wynika z innych postów w tym wątku, w starszych utworach literackich. Nie ma co poza tym się tak irytować, ludzie mówią na co dzeń gorsze rzeczy, i nikt nie reaguje.



Wiesz co, nie sądzę, jesteśmy z Krakowa i nie słyszałam tu nigdy takiej formy... Mamy, owszem, parę krakowskich regionalizmów ponoć rzadko spotykanych gdzie indziej, "se" zamiast sobie albo wpychaną WSZĘDZIE partykułę "że", zróbŻE to wreszcie! Ale w naszych okolicach "te jabłko" to po prostu rażący błąd. W kręgu moich znajomych można zostać pogonionym widłami za najmniejszy błąd, który ktoś wyłapie, takie nasze doskonalące się nawzajem towarzystwo "grammar nazi", więc niestety cierpię, słysząc braciszka


----------



## kknd

Katatoniczka said:


> Mamy, owszem, parę krakowskich regionalizmów ponoć rzadko spotykanych gdzie indziej, "se" zamiast sobie albo wpychaną WSZĘDZIE partykułę "że", zróbŻE to wreszcie! Ale w naszych okolicach "te jabłko" to po prostu rażący błąd.


„se” nie wydaje mi się regionalizmem; w ogólności dodawanie partykuły „że” również (nie wiem, czy jej nadużywanie można uznać za regionalizm… )


----------



## Roy776

Sorry, guys, zupełnie zapomniałem o wątku. Więc, wydaje się mi, że ogólna zgoda to, że 'te' jest zupełnie nie do zaakceptowania, w formalnym języku jak i w potocznym języku. Szczerze mówiąc, coś takiego już oczekiwałem, więc dla mnie to nie niespodzianka.  Dziękuję wam wszystkim za wasz wkład.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Roy776 said:


> Sorry, guys, zupełnie zapomniałem o wątku. Więc, wydaje się mi, że ogólna zgoda to, że 'te' jest zupełnie nie do zaakceptowania, w formalnym języku jak i w potocznym języku. Szczerze mówiąc, coś takiego już oczekiwałem, więc dla mnie to nie niespodzianka.  Dziękuję wam wszystkim za wasz wkład.



Myślę, że ogólnej zgody to, że _"te jabłko” jest *zupełnie* nie do zaakceptowania, w w *potocznym* języku_ nie ma. W szybkiej mowie różnica jest tak mała, że większość ludzi nie zwróci na nią uwagi, a jeżeli zwróci, to się nie przejmie. Zaskakujące są dla mnie przejawy takiego stopnia puryzmu w stosunku do mowy potocznej u niektórych uczestników tego forum, zwłaszcza biorąc pod uwagę tak wysoką tolerancję dla wulgaryzmów językowych jaka panuje w tej chwili w Polsce.


----------



## kknd

tak na marginesie przyszło mi do głowy jeszcze jedno zastosowanie „te”, z którym się spotkałem. mianowicie jako dość mało uprzejma forma zwrotu do adresata, prawdopodobnie zastępująca zaimek „ty”, ale równie dobrze mogąca nieść znaczenie wykrzyknika w rodzaju „ej”; np. „te! synek! co jest!?” albo „te, skocz na dół i zobacz o co chodzi!”


----------



## Thomas1

O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to "te", o którym mówi Kknd, dość często pojawia się w filmach Bareji.


----------



## marco_2

kknd said:


> tak na marginesie przyszło mi do głowy jeszcze jedno zastosowanie „te”, z którym się spotkałem. mianowicie jako dość mało uprzejma forma zwrotu do adresata, prawdopodobnie zastępująca zaimek „ty”, ale równie dobrze mogąca nieść znaczenie wykrzyknika w rodzaju „ej”; np. „te! synek! co jest!?” albo „te, skocz na dół i zobacz o co chodzi!”



Rozstrząsaliśmy ten problem dogłębnie w październiku 2012 r. w wątku "Tej - gwara poznańska."


----------



## Roy776

marco_2 said:


> Rozstrząsaliśmy ten problem dogłębnie w październiku 2012 r. w wątku "Tej - gwara poznańska."



Tak, i to 'te' albo 'tej' nie jest błędem gramatycznym, ale gwarowym albo regionalnym użyciem tego słowa. Przynajmniej moim zdaniem.


----------



## Drakonica

Jakoś w tym roku zauważyłam, że to cholerne "te" zaczyna się coraz częściej panoszyć w internecie.
Dla mnie to kompletnie nie do przyjęcia i gorsze nawet od "owy" zamiast "ów".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Drakonica said:


> Jakoś w tym roku zauważyłam, że to cholerne "te" zaczyna się coraz częściej panoszyć w internecie.
> Dla mnie to kompletnie nie do przyjęcia i gorsze nawet od "owy" zamiast "ów".


Musimy zaakceptować takie zmiany, bo inaczej mówilibyśmy nadal jak za Jagiełły, a to niemożliwe. Mnie najbardziej irytują bezsensowne zmiany znaczenia wyrazów i zalew angielskiego słownictwa i kopiowanie znaczenia według angielszczyzny, na przykład "brafiterka", "armia" zamiast "wojsko", albo "czym mogę pomóc?" w sklepie.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Mnie najbardziej irytują bezsensowne zmiany znaczenia wyrazów i zalew angielskiego słownictwa i kopiowanie znaczenia według angielszczyzny, na przykład "brafiterka", "armia" zamiast "wojsko", albo "czym mogę pomóc?" w sklepie.


"Armia" akurat, choć rzeczywiście jest zapożyczeniem, nie jest "kopiowaniem znaczenia według angielszczyzny", pochodzi z łaciny, a zapożyczona została za pośrednictwem francuskiego. I to już dość dawno temu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> "Armia" akurat, choć rzeczywiście jest zapożyczeniem, nie jest "kopiowaniem znaczenia według angielszczyzny", pochodzi z łaciny, a zapożyczona została za pośrednictwem francuskiego. I to już dość dawno temu.


Nieporozumienie. Chodziło nie o zapożyczenie samego słowa, a o zmianę jego znaczenia. Dla mnie armia nadal jest zgrupowaniem wojska w dużą, strategiczną jedność, która ma określone zadanie: zajęcie danego terytorium lub miasta, zniszczenie określonych sił wroga, itp. W starożytności jedno państwo wystawiało zazwyczaj jedną armię do pokonania wroga, a w wypadku jej pobicia formowało drugą ( druga wojna punicka na terenie Italii). W okresie wojen napoleońskich największe państwa dysponowały już nawet kilkoma armiami jednocześnie. W XX wieku stało się to powszechne. Ta mająca kilkaset lat tradycja nazewnicza została nagle i bez powodu zarzucona, i zastąpiona bezmyślnym i niedokładnym zmałpowaniem znaczenia angielskiego (army= wojska lądowe*), i przyjęła znaczenie "wojsko w ogóle", czyli idiotyczny dublet leksykalny. Słowo wojsko jeszcze się czasami słyszy.
Army w znaczeniu europejskim jest drugim znaczeniem w angielszczyźnie.


----------



## PA_System

Ostatnio spotkałem się z tym błędem w podręczniku do języka polskiego mojej córki. 

Mnie osobiście on razi i staram się zwracać uwagę na to, żeby mówić "to", a nie "te".


----------

